# Busted by the Cops



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2020)

Speeding or Reckless Driving?  You make the call.


----------



## cda (Aug 18, 2020)

I thought it was going to be you!!!!

And you were posting for bail money!!!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 19, 2020)

So how do you like riding across those metal grate draw bridges?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> So how do you like riding across those metal grate draw bridges?



I despise it and always pull in the clutch and coast across that part.  The fat tires help, yet it still feels unstable.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 19, 2020)

So how fast can you get your Vespa to go Jar?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> So how fast can you get your Vespa to go Jar?



I had it up to 80 but it was winding out hard at that.  Once I hit 55, you know it so I stay off the interstates.  I am always on side roads and main roads with a 45mph speed limit.  I did not get the right motorcycle.  Too light and slow.  lesson learned.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Bet fatboy is jelly!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Bet fatboy is jelly!



Not with what he drives.  Mine is a toy compared to his


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2020)

jar546 said:


> I had it up to 80 but it was winding out hard at that.  Once I hit 55, you know it so I stay off the interstates.  I am always on side roads and main roads with a 45mph speed limit.  I did not get the right motorcycle.  Too light and slow.  lesson learned.


They don't let you test drive a lot of bikes....Depending on what you really want, 600cc's is plenty fast but might also be light..I am still a "sport touring" guy...Not quite ready for a couch...2013 Yamaha FJR. It's really a little big and heavy for me, but it is nice and pretty comfy.


----------



## ICE (Aug 20, 2020)

jar546 said:


> I had it up to 80 but it was winding out hard at that.  Once I hit 55, you know it so I stay off the interstates.  I am always on side roads and main roads with a 45mph speed limit.  I did not get the right motorcycle.  Too light and slow.  lesson learned.


I have friends and relatives that ride.  Mostly Harleys.  They ride now and then and wouldn't push the odds with a daily commute.

In my youth I had a Triumph.  It was a 7 something.  I got it up to where your vision leaves and hit a big fat bug in the middle of my forehead.  I just knew that I was split open like a rotten cantaloupe.

I had some strange experiences on that bike.  One involved me flying through a back yard, skirting an empty pool on the coping stone.  I went through two tall hedges....it was a corner lot.  That one tore me up some.  The good Lord saved me and made sure that the Colorado Springs police dept took it from me.

It was kinda like a helicopter in that you had to work on it as much as you rode it.  Any mechanical thing made in the United Kingdom is like that.


----------

